# No Acana Pacifica to be found!



## pokey (Sep 4, 2009)

Bailey was running low on his Acana Pacifica, so off to the store I went only to be told they didn't have any and were not expecting any. The owner said if she was lucky she would get one bag a week and Champion expected this might go on for 6 months. I called the other 5 stores locally that carry Acana and I was told the same thing. Seem Champion is having trouble keeping up with demand.

I have never done a cold turkey switch on any of the dogs, but I had no choice. I debated as to whether I should go with another brand of grain free fish or stick with Acana and go with the lamb. I decided it go with the Grassland figuring other than the protein, Grassland would be closer to what Bailey has been eating. 

Imagine my surprise when my little guy has had no trouble with the switch! He had been on a lamb formula before and had trouble, but I didn't know if the problem was the lamb or the grains. I am thinking now, that grains may be the issue as he was able to change proteins without any problems.

Anyone else having trouble getting the Pacifica? As the Grassland is agreeing with Bailey, I may continue to use both if I every can find the Pacifica again.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I just bought some the other day. They seemed to have a few bags. 

That's crazy they expect it to go on for 6 months..
I'm going to send Champion an e-mail.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Try www.pawschoice.com Shipping is free if you order over 75.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Glad you could make the transition to Grasslands! It surprised me that they seem to have run out of product. I guess they'll be busy getting things back on the shelves.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

We're using the Grasslands formula right now too for the goldens. However, the cahos ratio is too high for puppies... the other formulas are fine. It seemed that Acana was in short supply last fall, but at least the mail order places I use have better stock now.


----------



## pokey (Sep 4, 2009)

I didn't even think to check ratio and other numbers. Bailey is 9 months old, so I am hoping this will be fine for him. I know a few breeders that use Acana for their puppies and rotate formulas every bags. Now just because they are breeders doesn't mean they know everything, but I am guessing this change will be okay. I don't want to get into mail ordering food when I have so many places locally that sell pretty much any food I want. 

If the Grasslands is working I will stick with it, or maybe go back and forth. Bailey does have stinky breath, and we have wondered if it was due to the fish; so this will be an easy way to find out. The vet felt the odor was really coming from his gut and that we should try Pepsid everyday, but my daughter doesn't want to give him pills everyday if they are not really needed. Bailey is really her dog and she is living at home, so I will listen to her for the time being!

I do wonder if it is just the supplier in my area that can not get the food since others do not seem to be having the same problem. I might try to contact Champion and see what is going on, assuming I can get them to respond. I am still waiting for a response to my 5 emails and 3 phone calls from September!!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

pokey said:


> I do wonder if it is just the supplier in my area that can not get the food since others do not seem to be having the same problem. I might try to contact Champion and see what is going on, assuming I can get them to respond. I am still waiting for a response to my 5 emails and 3 phone calls from September!!


Oh geez! Well I e-mailed them and asked. I'll let you know if I get a response.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

nixietink said:


> I just bought some the other day. They seemed to have a few bags.
> 
> That's crazy they expect it to go on for 6 months..
> I'm going to send Champion an e-mail.


It is already been going on for 6 months. Champion told me they shut down last August for an expansion and got behind on delivery. They denied reports that they were having difficulty starting-up the new plant. They also denied rumors that they were withdrawing from the USA market.

I don't know what is going on but I hope they get things resolved quickly because Rocky seemed to do well on Pacifica and I need a higher protein alternative to NB SP&F.

Champion addresses shortages on their web site:

http://www.championpetfoods.com/CPF_Consumer_Letter-Feb-2010.pdf


----------



## pokey (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks for the link; I did not see that anywhere on their site, and I did look!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I wish they sold Acana "junior" in the USA.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I think in general if you switch to a food within the same company, it should have similar enough ingredients aside from the main protein source that most dogs won't have a terrible time adjusting to it cold turkey. There are always those finnicky tummy exceptions though. LOL

I think it's a great idea in general though to rotate through the different formulas, so the dog gets a more varied and balanced diet of different protein sources! As long as your dog has no issues with it, I'd keep doing it!


----------



## pokey (Sep 4, 2009)

I was hesitant to do a cold turkey switch as the older one always had trouble with anything different. It took us a while to find a food that didn't cause Bailey to poop 8 times a day, so Pacifica was a blessing!! 

I don't know if Bailey's tummy just has settled down as he has gotten older or if grains were his issue, but as long as I can get the Acana brand and they continue to be a great company, I will stick with it.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

I e-mailed them last fall when I started having issues finding it. Basically it's a supply and demand problem. It seems to be easing up, but I keep an extra bag on hand just incase I have issues finding it again. 

Both the Evo Salmon and Herring and the Orijen 6-Fish are decent alternatives. (My guy is allergic to something in the Evo, and the Orijen is a bit higher in protein, but I will use it in a pinch.)

I don't think I have the e-mail they responded to me with, but it basically said because they only use fresh, never frozen ingredients, these shortages can happen at times. And they use wild fish, not farm-raised. They had tried to expand into the European market when the shortage started and they have since stopped that and are trying to catch up.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

kgiff said:


> I e-mailed them last fall when I started having issues finding it. Basically it's a supply and demand problem. It seems to be easing up, but I keep an extra bag on hand just incase I have issues finding it again.
> 
> Both the Evo Salmon and Herring and the Orijen 6-Fish are decent alternatives. (My guy is allergic to something in the Evo, and the Orijen is a bit higher in protein, but I will use it in a pinch.)
> 
> I don't think I have the e-mail they responded to me with, but it basically said because they only use fresh, never frozen ingredients, these shortages can happen at times. And they use wild fish, not farm-raised. They had tried to expand into the European market when the shortage started and they have since stopped that and are trying to catch up.


I wish I could feed EVO S&H but Rocky can not handle eggs.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

I just was on their website and they have posted an announcement about a temporary product shortage. I work in a pet food/supply store and we weren't getting any of the Orijen 6 Fish in for a LONG time, but we just recently got a ton of bags in.


----------

